
Is Your Code Worthy Of Being Improved - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/08/is-your-code-wthy-of-being-improvedor/
======
yannis
Good article. Although NOT my code, I had that feeling when I first had a look
through the Wordpress code!

